# Front Dash Speakers Not Working



## Mylest (5 h ago)

I’ve recently upgraded my stereo to a Sony unit. I have an Audi TT S Line but since I’ve upgraded the stereo my front 3 speakers on the dash have stopped working. It has a Bose BTW. Can anyone give me any pointers into what I might have got wrong.
The Upgrade kit I got was from Halfords. (Audi TT 2006-2014 Installation Kit | Halfords UK)


----------



## AudiMK2Geek (2 mo ago)

did you read this, and have you got this part already installed as you have a BOSE speaker setup: 


> RCA Connections For BOSE & Half Amplified Systems *Note - New Radio Must Have RCA Audio Out Connectors. (Voice Assistant support available with software update part Number: SWCREFLASHER)


----------



## Mylest (5 h ago)

Hi, yes it does have RCA out. It’s the Sony XAV-AX3250 DAB Car Stereo


----------



## AudiMK2Geek (2 mo ago)

did Halfords install it?


----------

